# UTC + Friends of Jeff Scott



## jd9628 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been asked by J Noble (who tried to kid me he didn`t know how to spell Jeff) to put up a blogg to inform you all of a tribute night being held for Jeff at the Bull public house on Beverley Road, festivities start at 1900hrs on the 1st June 2012 (this coming Friday), hope to see you all there.


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi John
Won't be able to make it as I am away but will be thinking of you guys getting a few soft drinks down your throats and swinging the lantern
Hope you have a turn out for Jeff and good UTC night.


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

*spelling*



jd9628 said:


> I have been asked by J Noble (who tried to kid me he didn`t know how to spell Jeff) to put up a blogg to inform you all of a tribute night being held for Jeff at the Bull public house on Beverley Road, festivities start at 1900hrs on the 1st June 2012 (this coming Friday), hope to see you all there.


I know how to spell but sometimes they dont always come out in the right order.


----------

